# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Mariana Romanyshyn

## Airicist

Technical Lead, Computational Linguist at Grammarly, Inc.

linkedin.com/in/mariana-romanyshyn-b5896529

----------


## Airicist

AI Ukraine 2014 - Марьяна Романышин (Grammarly) - Поради садівника: Як виростити синтаксичні дерева

Published on Nov 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"Беседа с Марьяной Романышин, компьютерным лингвистом Grammarly"

November 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

AI Ukraine 2015 - Марьяна Романышин

Published on Oct 20, 2015




> Синтаксический анализ природного языка: Citius, Altius, Fortius!

----------


## Airicist

Natural Errrror Processing

AI Ukraine 2016

----------


## Airicist

AI Ukraine 2014 Марьяна Романышин Grammarly Поради садівника Як виростити синтаксичні дерева

Published on Nov 10, 2017

----------

